# demasoni with clear bubble on his eye..



## Ash3r (Jun 3, 2007)

So I dont think this is pop eye..its not red but just looks like a little clear bubble on his eye with a little white center..it is a little swallon but by no means poping out. He once had a little dot over his eye a few months ago but it did go away and was not this bad..
I have looked at -->

Q: My fish have a whitish film covering both eyes.
A: This is a gram-negative bacterial infection and can be treated with a few different antibiotics.

Treatment: 
For freshwater fish: TMP Sulfa Powder -or- Gentamycin Sulfate Powder.

Now is what it could be? The fish is still very active and chaseing around all the others and eats very well...any ideas? All the other fish are doing fine and I just did a 30% water change the other day. I have also been addin stress coat to the tank to help some of my new fish grow back some of their scales that were being pecked at...would that give this effect?

here are the best pictures i could get!


----------



## Ash3r (Jun 3, 2007)

oh yes, the tank is a 55 gallon mixed cichlid. The temp is around 80o. Umm I do weekly water changes and have not had a fish death in a very long time, all the rest seem in good health!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks like pop eye to me!

What are the water parameters on the tank?

Eye issues can usually be traced back to poor water quality, or an injury. Sometimes, they seem to be a precursor to a bacterial infection.

The first method of treatment I would try is daily water changes and Melafix. Should the fish worsen, or stop eating, I would move on to antibiotics, such as erythromycin or sulfa.

Kim


----------



## Ash3r (Jun 3, 2007)

I thought pop eye is the whole eye that comes out? It just seems to be the gland over his eye... It also didnt look as bad as it did last night when I checked up on them today. I will do daylie water changes this weekend and see about adding some meds! Thanks for you help!

I see that you help out a lot of people on here.. just wanted to say thank you! You've helped out lots of ppl!!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No, the eye doesn't come out. It "pops" just like yours has!

Thank you!

Post back if you don't see any improvement or need anymore help!

Kim


----------



## Ash3r (Jun 3, 2007)

Alright I will.  
it seemed to look a little better today so I will check it out when I get home. 
Would i use the meds in the whole tank? I also herd salt can really help out... is that true?

thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I find salt to be helpful with wounds and tears to the fins, but not really useful for something like this. Pristine water is usually the key to solving eye problems, if they haven't advanced to a bacterial infection.

Good luck!

Kim


----------

